# Miter saw dust collection - ran home to Momma!



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

So I saw this set up and thought it made sense, but after using it a while it has serious flaws, the main one being when you do miter cuts yiu have to remove so many panels.

So I tore it out and went back with my original idea, and it works much better.

The stock dx on the saw isn’t horrible. A flex hose that directs dust to the back will help a lot if I can ever remember to get one!

Dedicated 1HP blower exhausted outside. Also collects router table.


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

Do you like those setups? They seem annoying


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

BigCountry79 said:


> Do you like those setups? They seem annoying


Yeah, I do, the DC is really pretty good. I could never get by with using a shop vac directly. 

Doors slide apart for miters.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I made a make-shift set-up similar to the first photo, just not elaborate. I slowly pieced it together using my air stapler. Right now it looks like a patchwork quilt. It's a work in progress. Works fairly well at containing the dust and chips. My concoction will be refined some day but for now I am satisfied with it.
The only drawback is that I cant do miters with it, and I am used to not having or using a miter saw very often. So if I do make miter cuts, I just lift the box up and out of the way.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

One of the best miter saw dust collection setups I've seen here was done by Greg L in Dec 18, 2009:


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Hmmm. I’d have to see that in action. Looks to me like it’s just a point of source collection with a big shield. I’m pretty sure the newer Bosch’s have better dc.

Compare that to the setup Mike Farrington did.

Mine contains the dust much better than a shop vac hook up with a 1 HP dedicated blower and it’s still probably 80% on chops, much less when slider is drawn back.


----------



## EdS (Mar 21, 2013)

I have the luxury of a three car garage for my shop. I use two of the bays for my shop. My solution to the miter saw dust issue is simple. The rear of the saw faces the garage door. I open the door when the saw is in use. Any remaining dust on the table etc is removed with a leaf blower out the open door. Problem solved.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

EdS said:


> I have the luxury of a three car garage for my shop. I use two of the bays for my shop. My solution to the miter saw dust issue is simple. The rear of the saw faces the garage door. I open the door when the saw is in use. Any remaining dust on the table etc is removed with a leaf blower out the open door. Problem solved.


Caddy Shack clean up - I love it!!


----------



## KellyCraig (Feb 12, 2021)

I used the back of a projector television, then tweeked the front to limit air flow to around the cut area. It worked well, but ate up a lot of room. I bit the bullet and bought one of the nylon hoods. With a low end Harbor Freight collector, the mountains of dust that gathered behind the miter are history. Some still escaped, so I draped some more nylon across the big gap above the miter and it helped drop the dust problem more.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I just pieced together some 1/4 scrap luan and made a cover
It captures about 90% or more of the dust then use shop vac or wen Dust collector to clean it up
I dont use the miter saw all that much


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

Maybe y'all cutting too much wood on the miter saw if dust is such a problem.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

It’s too much of an obstruction in my way. I’ve looked at this option since the start of woodworking forums. One guy cut the radius out of the back of his shop. I found this week cleaning the DC bag on the miter saw helps. I forget on a heavy work day..


----------



## LilMtnDave (12 mo ago)

I had posted this elsewhere but repeat here as it kind of belongs here...I bought a Rouseau 5000 in September for about $125 and there were some cheaper options at the time. I have a Dewalt saw and stand and attaching it was easy. While there still is some sawdust kicked back it is capturing well over 90% of the dust produced. My miter saw was the biggest mess maker in my shop so now cleaning up both it and my table saw has really made a big difference.


----------



## builtinbkyn2 (3 mo ago)

I recently decided to deal with this issue after years of just saying what the $$#@ and vacuumed up after the fact. The rear of the cavity has a slot that's funneled to a 4" dust port. This collects the majority of the dust as its thrust to the rear of the enclosure. I also drilled some holes in the surface to act like a downdraft box. My dust collector is a 3HP Oneida Gorilla Pro. So it has plenty of air movement to pull the dust that's airborne. The design is not perfect, but it does get +90% of the dust. Most of the remainder of dust, does not exit the enclosure. I find a very small percentage on the adjacent tables, which I'm fine with. I won't waste more time trying to make it better other than maybe making the holes larger, which I'm not even certain will help much. I think the zero clearance insert helps quite a bit with keeping the dust from dispersing far and wide. The stock insert allows dust to splash off the rear of the kerf hollow and blow all over the place.

These pics were taken after breaking down 8" wide 8/4 white oak. You can see the table in front of the fence is pretty clean, whereas the rear is full of dust.


----------

